
Astroquery: A package that contains tools to access online astronomical data - bryanrasmussen
https://github.com/astropy/astroquery
======
fsflover
Anyone has example projects using this?

~~~
ceb8
There are some Astropy tutorials that use Astroquery:
[http://learn.astropy.org/tutorials.html?q=filterTutorials+fi...](http://learn.astropy.org/tutorials.html?q=filterTutorials+filterastroquery)

A number of the example notebooks here use Astroquery:
[https://github.com/spacetelescope/notebooks](https://github.com/spacetelescope/notebooks)

LightKurve ([https://docs.lightkurve.org/](https://docs.lightkurve.org/)) uses
Astroquery internally.

